# Is there a new Aquarium Shop.........



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Is there a new Aquarium Shop at 12th & Main (NW corner). It used to be a grocery store but there is a for lease sign on the building.

I passed by it on the way home from my regular floor hockey game on Thursday evening and I was stop at the intersection waiting for the light to change. I looked inside and there were some small tanks (empty) in the from of the store. I could not really see much of what was on the walls or back of the store......... but I did see a row of blue bins (like recycling bins) down the center of the room......... from the front to the back.

No signage. I'll have to check it out sometime when I am in the area.

Cheers,
Vic


----------

